# Neighbors over for dinner



## ab canuck (Jan 31, 2018)

Well we were visiting with our neighbors and asked them over for dinner.  We decided to make up some Meat candy, a couple fatties. One a philly cheesteak  and one a spin on piazza but no peppers as one of the kids is allergic, and we did a taco pasta salad. Well it was their kids first time at smoked food... Wow did they enjoy.....






 The meat candy, Medjool dates pitted and stuffed with homade spicy Italian sausage then wrapped in bacon. On the smoker until cooked to 160 this time as bacon is just crisp.





 We did a philly  Cheese steak fattie, peppers, onions and provolone cheese, The second we stuffed with spicy Italian sausage, black forest ham, beirwurst sausage, and  fresh mushroom and onion with pizza sauce. The salad is a Taco pasta salad that our kids  usually devour lol. The sausage and ham were all home made as well.





 Here you go, Thx. for checking it out.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 31, 2018)

Absolutely wonderful man!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 1, 2018)

Looks great! The Dates are especially interesting. I've had similar done with Spanish Chorizo and Cream cheese. Good eats...JJ


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 1, 2018)

Those look mighty appetizing AB, can you taste the date's in the meat candy?

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 1, 2018)

ABC, Awesome looking meal of smoked goodies,I too am intrigued by your dates ! like


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 1, 2018)

Great looking meal!
I bet the neighbors will be wanting to come over more often!
Congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 1, 2018)

The meat candy is a nice treat, My wife hates dates but loves these. When you bite into them you get the nice spicy sausage the sweetness of the date and some texture of it but then the smokey saltiness of the bacon is in the mixture. So to answer, you taste the texture and sweetness to some extent, but it is wrapped in all the other tastes that you don't know it is a date. We usually let people try them before we tell them lol and so far most people love them.
 Thx, all  for the comments and likes. Much appreciated.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 1, 2018)

He shoots, he scooooooores!!
Very nice.  Bet the neighbors will tell people how great it was .


----------



## tropics (Feb 2, 2018)

Charlie sorry I didn't hit Post Reply,I wish I was one of your neighbors if you lived in Fla. Points
Richie


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 6, 2018)

You could be my neighbor! Nice job.


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 6, 2018)

Nicely done ab, nicely done!


----------



## motocrash (Feb 6, 2018)

ab canuck said:


> The meat candy is a nice treat, My wife hates dates but loves these.


That's what I thought when I saw them!





Seriously,I have to make the dates.


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 6, 2018)

Okay, I’m officially grossed out.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 7, 2018)

Thx, guys for the comments and likes, much appreciated....


----------



## normonster (Feb 13, 2018)

Meat Candy!!! Oah Jesus........my wife is going to love me longtime for providing her with a tray of these bastids.

Thanks for the share!!!


----------



## sauced (Feb 15, 2018)

Great looking plate!! Those stuffed dates sound real interesting!!


----------



## idahopz (Feb 15, 2018)

Looks like lots of good eats!


----------

